

MIT says don't travel in groups of &gt= 3 to prevent loss of research - yarapavan
http://vpf.mit.edu/site/travel/policies_procedures/mit_policies_procedures/mit_travel_policy/6_0_special_travel

======
silvestrov
Not 3, but 4 or more: _6.03 Group Travel. MIT strongly discourages travel by
groups of more than three faculty or staff members_

